

Tell HN: Search is weird on mobile devices - DanBC

This is meant as polite feedback of my experience of using search on mobile.  Maybe other HN users have more feedback?<p>On Chrome, on iOS.<p>I enter a search term and get a page of results.  I am unable to modify that search.  (I can&#x27;t sort it by date, for example.)  The results are not relevant.  There are no search instructions on that page.<p>I look at a clean search page.  There are no instructions there either.  There is text in the search box, but that&#x27;s not instructive either.<p>None of the links give me instructions.<p>A high barrier to entry is good.  But that barrier should be on posting, not on searching.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;syiG0aT<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;4pg8yL9
======
redox_
Yep right, filtering options are currently hidden on mobile devices, showing
only stories. Will improve that asap.

Btw, do not hesitate to open feature-requests on our github project:
[https://github.com/algolia/hn-search](https://github.com/algolia/hn-search)

